# My last upgrade mock draft including trades!!!



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

Well, guys here is my last upgrade mock draft for this week draft. All the questions will be answer who and what teams should pick and do in draft day which is thisWednesday June 26, 2002.

In this last upgrade mock draft I’m going to put a lot of thoughts on this last upgrade mock draft and also I’m going to give more creative in this mock draft meaning that I’m going to include trades what might happen. I will try my best to make it fair for both team and make more sense I’m not going to try the trading checker on realgm because it is impossible for a trade on the trade checker for this mock draft so I’m going to do my best.

Also not only I’m going to give the first rounder on this mock draft but I also going to do the second rounder for this last upgrade mock draft. I don’t know much about those second rounders but I will also try my best but anyways here is my last upgrade mock draft enjoy!

FIRST ROUNDS:

1.) Houston Rockets-Yao Ming 7’5 C Shanghai Sharks(China)

Thoughts: Like I say my first two mock drafts that Houston Rockets desperately need a center now they got a chance to get a center a 7’5 from China name Yao Ming. Since Hakeem days are over and playing for another team now that Houston is weak in the middle and it be best for their franchise to draft a foreign player from China Yao Ming. Think about it if or when I put it that way Yao get drafted the #1 pick correct me if I’m wrong but Yao will be the first foreign player to be draft the #1 overall pick to make NBA history. 

Not just only what all I say above but also its good to make money with merchandise, tickets selling, and etc. It is a best interest for Houston to draft Yao Ming which may turn out to be one dangerous center in the years to come Houston got nothing to lose and like I say time after time they desperately need a future center to help their franchise up and Yao is Houston’s pick. Can you imagine the future line up with the devastate backcourt of Francis and Mobley then with the front courts of Griffin, Ming, and a better PF then Mo Taylor in a near future? It be one hell of a team! Can you say...........BLAST OFF WE ARE IN LIFT OFF?!?

2.) Chicago Bulls-Jay Williams 6’2 PG Duke

Thoughts: As what I say in my last two mock drafts that I’m very high on drafting a 6’2 point guard from Duke name Jay Williams for this year draft and still highly more then ever drafting Jay Williams which I hope Jerry Krause draft him for the #2 overall pick. Why you may ask? I tell you why I say this once before and I’ll say it again he’s one of the most hype and talent player to pass up I love his game and I like the way he have heart that he love to win which he say numerous time in the Chicago Newspaper.

Other reasons is that we are sorta weak in the back court depth and we need to upgrade our backcourt depth. Jay Williams will fit right in to the Bulls future possible a point
guard future for the Bulls and maybe the best point guard in the league possible he’s has the potential, talent, and to me he’s the most ready to go to the pros. Can you imagine with the front court of Tyson Chandler and Eddy Curry and the backcourt with a possible Jamal handle playing the shooting guard position and Jay playing the point it be one havoc team! Watch out teams Bulls are hungry!

3.) Golden State Warriors-Mike Dunleavy, Jr 6’9 SF Duke

Thoughts: I try to figure this one which why Golden State draft Mike Dunleavy Jr when Warriors have Jamison in the SF spot. Some people or most people say that Jamison could play the PF position with Dunleavy Jr in the SF position but I can’t see Jamison play the PF position he will get kill with those bigger PF especially in the Western Conferences. 

So I was thinking and it could make sense only if the Warriors trade Jamison to get a good point guard. With this trade idea I come up the Warriors could be a very good team years to come. Just put it this way see the trade idea below after the two rounds of this mock draft this team could be a playoff contender years to come if this to happen watch out the mighty Warriors will show a true Warrior! 

4.) Memphis Grizzles-Maybyner "Nene" Hilario 6’10 C/PF Vasco da Gama(Brazil)

Thoughts: Now I can see a man from Brazil name Nene go high as the #4 pick by the rebuilding team Memphis Grizzles. Jerry West since now taking over for the Grizzles to help building this team as a highly contender team and I see one of the best basketball minds Jerry West take a risk and draft Nene.

Why you may ask? I tell you why it because Jerry West love to be the one to give credit to build a team as a serious contender and he love to build the Memphis Grizzles a contender team. With drafting Nene with the comparison of Ben Wallace and with a very good line up in the future this team can be a very scarey team this team will be a contender in the years the come! Watch out the Grizzles will eat you alive!

5.) Denver Nuggets-Nickoloz Tskitishvili 6’11 PF/SF/C Benetton Treviso(Europe)

Thoughts: The Denver Nuggets basically need almost everything to filled the position needs for this team. This team need to start somewhere to build into this team a brighter future I may say to help this team to be a success again like I say they need to start somewhere.

That why I see the Denver Nuggets pick a foreign player for their fifth overall pick in the first round. With the foreign players that are in the NBA turn out to be stars players like Predrag Stojakovic and Dirk Nowitzki which they are all stars and the seeing of last year draft that Memphis Grizzles pick a player from Spain name Paul Gasol won the Rookie Of The Year in 2001-2002 season that I see the Nuggets pick a international player to get their team clicking.

6.) Cleveland Cavs-Drew Gooden 6’10 PF Kansas

Thoughts: I can see the Cavs pick up Drew Gooden for their sixth overall pick in the first round for this year draft. The Cavs are basically almost weak of everything except the point guard area if they still keep their point guard but that a different story. 

Drew Gooden might be a good pick for the Cavs for the PF position and to start filling the front court depth. The Cavs is a pretty young team with only one great player and they are still learning how to build this team as a success and a contender team and with drafting Drew Gooden it might be a good start for this team only time can tell with the future of the Cavs.

7.) New York Knicks-Chris Wilcox 6’10 PF Maryland

Thoughts: My first mock draft that I have the Knicks draft Chris Wilcox, my second mock draft I change it to have Knicks draft Nene, and now my last mock draft which make perfectly more sense to me that I see the Knicks drafting Chris Wilcox a Maryland player.

It make perfectly sense for the Knicks drafting this prospect player since Marcus Camby not being healthy much the past few seasons I can see the Knicks drafting a powerforward for their first round pick to fill in Camby’s shoes and maybe replacing Camby’s shoe. Knicks need to start somewhere to rebuild this team and get back in the playoff contender and it be a good first step of their rebuilding process to draft Chris Wilcox. Also the Kicks are pretty weak in the front court depth and drafting Chris Wilcox that will lighting a bit for their frontcourt depth but the Knicks have alot of rebuilding to do.

8.) LA Clippers-Dajuan Wagner 6’2 PG/SG Memphis

Thoughts: The Clippers are a very young team and have a lots of great talent on their rosters. This team is desperately need a point guard since it look like Jeff Mclinn won’t resign and he’s not the answer for the young team of LA. 

The more I see it the more I see the Clippers drafting Dajuan Wagner. I’m not agreeing that Wagner playing point guard for the pro because I cannot see him playing the point in the NBA. But I can see the Clippers drafting Wagner and try him to play the point guard and possible maybe Wagner can prove me wrong that he can play the point in the pros. This team have youthful and a talent players with need something to prove this team can be a very exciting team to watch and possible be a playoff bound sooner you thought. Watch out there is a new LA team coming for you!

9.) Phoenix Suns-Amare Stoudemire 6’9 PF Cypress Creek(HS) 

Thoughts: The Phoenix Suns are the team that keep rising and keep going down they always seem to win 50 some wins the most and 40 some wins the least and make the playoffs but not going far in the playoffs. This past season the Suns didn’t make the playoffs and now the Suns got the #9 overall pick and I can see the Suns going to take risk on draft day to make things change for the Suns.

With the high school players hype for last year draft and see some of the teams take risk drafting a high school player and looking the future. I can see the Suns take the risk and draft a high school player for this year draft with their nine overall pick drafting Amare Stoudemire to do something different for the team. Will the Suns be risin up and go further? Gotta wait and see!

10.) Miami Heat-Caron Butler 6’7 SG/SF Connecticut

Thoughts: The Miami Heat is kinda falling apart. With Mourning condition and other players not boosting this team up to me in my view I think this team need toughness to get this team a contender once again and I can see Caron Butler drop down the #10 overall pick which the Heat have in the first round.

Like I say in my first two mock drafts I haven’t see Caron Butler play but I heard about him and they compare him to be Paul Pierce in the comparison. With Butler’s stocking slopping down I can see the Heat pick a steal of the first round of this draft its their chance to do something and their chance to grab toughness with this team needs. It maybe mean the Heat can start heating up but again who knows. Also it can filled with the SF position if Butler can play the SF in the pros and maybe take over Eddie Jones when Jones finish in his prime basically almost there with Eddie Jones anyways. So the Heat could be cooking if you know what I mean!

11.) Washington Wizards-Jared Jeffries 6’9 SF Bloomington, IN

Thoughts: I don’t know what to say to this team I’m not ment to dissed this team but with or with out MJ they still need to filled in the positions. By the time MJ retired they need this team to spark, they need some good reboundings and by the way when MJ retire you have to find a future SF and I can see the Wizards draft Jared Jeffries.

Jared Jeffries who can rebound, pass, and shoot possible filled in MJ’s shoes especially this season if MJ play as a sixth man. Drafting Jared Jeffries can be the right choice for the Wizards on draft day it will be a safe pick with Wizards picking up Jared Jeffries which can be a solid player for the Wizards. Just not much to say about this team this team need to start building the right way with MJ or not.

12.) LA Clippers-Curtis Borchardt 7’0 C Stanford 

Thoughts: The LA Clippers possible need a center since they might not retain Kandi for this offseason when time to negotiates free agents on July and to sign free agents on July so I can see that the Clippers sign a 7’0 Stanford player name Curtis Borchardt.

Either way with resigning or no resigning of Kandi I can see the Clippers draft Curtis Borchardt and keep him or trade him which depend what the Clippers do the #8 pick. It be interesting what the Clippers will do with both of the picks have in the first round but I still stick of Clippers draft Curtis Borchardt.

13.) Milwaukee Bucks-Bostjan Nachbar 6’9 SF Benetton Treviso(Europe)

Thoughts: After a disappoint season missing the 2001-2002 playoffs with a lot of going on with this team during past season going on with the coach, their key players, and etc. 

No doubt the Bucks want to get back to a normal mode and back to the playoff and since now they have the #13 pick I can see the Bucks picking up a European player name Bostjan Nachbar. Now I never see him play before but I do my research and he seem like a pretty damn good player compare as in Peja Stojakovic which is a good comparsion even though I haven’t see him play. With my research of this player he’s a pretty damn good shooter and with rumors of the Bucks trading one of some of their big three key players who knows which Nachbar can filled in that position if things go well for him. 

Can you say Bucks back in the hunt if things under control for this team and start playing well? 

14.) Indiana Pacers-Qyntel Woods 6’9 SG/SF Northeast Mississippi CC 

Thoughts: The Pacers are rebuilding the right way with a lot of great young players and talentive team. This team have a bright future with J. Oneil playing as an all star, with Al Harrington play great before his injury, with Bender finally showing his game, and don’t forget the trade with the Bulls of Ron Artest and Brad Miller and oh yeah I forgot Ron Mercer and Kevin Ollie this team have a lot of to offer.

But this team need a replacement with Reggie Miller after he going to retire or about to run out of gas they need a future two guard to replace Reggie Miller and I’m not talking about Ron Mercer. I can see the Pacers grab Qyntel Woods if he’s availible durning their pick to replace Reggie Miller in the future for the two guard position with TMac playing the two and they compare Qyntel Woods as TMac why not have Qyntel Woods play the two for the Pacers with a backcourt with Jamal Tensley. This team can be a dangerous team years to come in the eastern coferences either way they have a bright future.

15.) Houston Rockets-Marcus Haislip 6’10 PF Tennessee

Thoughts: With the Rockets possible drafting Yao Ming set for the center position and already set in the back court depth. They need to get stronger on the Forwards positions in my view I can see the Rockets pick up a Marcus Camby type player name Marcus Haislip to filled in the PF position. 

Not much to say on this pick just only to me that Rockets should draft a PF and move Eddie Griffin to the SF. This team can build the next dynasty with the right tools. Like I say above can you say..........BLAST OFF?!?

16.) Philadalphia 76ers-TayShaun Prince 6’9 SF Kentucky

Thoughts: The 76ers can be a top contender team again if their key players stay healthy from injuries. What the 76ers need is a talent player in the draft to help this team to fill the need and I can see the 76ers drafting TayShaun Price possible a steal from the mid first round of this year draft.

In my opinion I think TayShaun Price will fit right in the 76ers team ful-filling the SF position what the sixers are lacking as well. 

17.) New Orleans Hornets-Kareem Rush 6’6 SG Missouri

Thoughts: The Hornets is a very playoff contender team that can go far and win the Eastern Coferences. They couldn’t do it in the playoffs. This team can go far in the East and can be a dangerous team in the east they have basically almost every position needs for this team except mostly a tall shooting guard position which they are lack.

If Kareem Rush is availible for the time of the Hornets pick I can see the Hornets ful-filled their needs drafting Kareem Rush for their tall 6’6 shooting guard Kareem Rush. Like I say this team can go very far with nothing much to say stay tuned for this team with a new location in New Orleans.

18.) Orlando Magics-Frank Williams 6’3 PG Illnois 

Thoughts: With the injured Grant Hill is in sideline and question marks cocerning his future of playing the NBA again is still unknown and with Ewing and Horance Grant is basically run out of gas and T-Mac and Mike Miller is doing their best to help this team. 

I can see the Magics going to start searching drafting good players in this year draft especially a point guard need what the Magics need and if Frank Williams is dropping down to the Magic’s pick I can see the Magics grab a player from Illnois Frank Williams maybe he can do the Magic for helping the Magics.

19.) Utah Jazz-Jiri Welsch 6’6 PG/SG Olimpija Ljubljana(Europe)

Thoughts: John Stockon and Karl Malone still got it but they are getting old and sooner or later they going about to run out of gas. The Jazz are about to soon to rebuild and need a replacement for Karl Malone and John Stockon I can see the Jazz draft a forigen player that replace John Stockon in years to come a European player name Jiri Welsch.

Jiri Welsch can learn from John Stockon how to play in the pro from the point guard area. Jiri Welsch with his height and if things goes well for him and the Jazz and if Jazz pick him Jiri Welsch could be a future tall point guard for the Jazz in the years to come like of Tony Parker in the Spurs. Jazz need to start somewhere so why not concentrate of replacing John Stockon in the point guard area? Thats what I thought!

20.) Toronto Raptors-Dan Dickau 6’0 PG Gonzaga

Thoughts: First thing first after I look some other mock drafts I see they have the Raptors drafting Dan Dickau which at first I didn’t agree to it. After I think about it I can see the Raptors draft Dan Dickau.

Because the Raptors need a third stringer point guard for backing up both Alvin Williams and Chris Childs. Dan Dickau be a good third stringer probably for the Raptors need to back up those two point guards.

21.) Portland Trail Blazers-Rod Grizzard 6’8 SF Alabama

Thoughts: The Blazers need to replace Scottie Pipen after the 2002-2003 season when Pipen retire after that next coming season. Rod Gizzard can behind Pipen how to handle the ball which Rod did pretty well back in college with Alabama some people compare Rod Gizzard in Jalen Rose which is not a bad comparision.

Especially Pipen can teach Gizzard play better Defense which Gizzard need to learn when he enter in the pros. It be a good pick by the Blazers if they pick him up.

22.) Phoenix Suns-Carlos Boozer 6’9 PF/C Duke

Thoughts: I know what you going to say and that is what the hell?? Let me explain you see that I have the Suns draft Amare Stoudmaire for their nineth overall pick in the first round which already filled in the PF position. If you notice Boozer is 6’9 according to NBAdraft.net and ESPN and Amare Stoudmaire is 6’10 once again according to nbadraft.net and espn.

One of those two players might filled in the center position and other play the Powerforward position but both of these players need to bulk up more muscles if one of those players play center or even a power forward when they enter in the pro. So it could make sense more if you think about it with Suns drafting Boozer if he’s droping down around this pick.

23.) Detroit Pistons-Steve Logan 6’0 PG Cincinnati

Thoughts: The Detroit Pistons basically got almost everything. They got veterans, they set with a center, PF, and a two guard. One of the needs that Piston need is a point guard and I can see the Piston draft Steve Logan for the point guard area maybe Steve Logan can ask Isiash Thomas some tips to run the original bad boys the Pistons. 

Either way Pistons are looking good and look forward to see them much stronger this time with a point guard of course if Logan do good for this team.


24.) New Jersey Nets-Juan Dixon 6’3 PG/SG Maryland 

Thoughts: The New Jersey Nets went to the NBA finals for the very first time for their franchise history. The Nets basically need to get bigger in the center position but also they need a back up point guard or a back up shooting guard or both. 

Thats why I can see the Nets draft Juan Dixon. Now I don’t agree with Juan Dixon play the point in the pros I doubt he won’t be able to play the point for the NBA which he doesn’t have the skills but I could see him try to play back up point guard backing up Jason Kidd and possible play the two mostly backing up Kittles. No doubt the Nets want back to the finals but they need work things of their weakness first. 

25.) Denver Nuggets-Melvin Ely 6’10 PF Fresno St.

Thoughts: I can see the Nuggets draft another front court set possible a power forward just incase Dyce leave next offseason when he become free agent. If I was the Nuggets I draft another front court set anyways they basically need every position needs for this team anyways so why not?

26.) San Antonio Spurs-Dan Gadzuric 6’11 C/PF UCLA

Thoughts: Now that David Robinson just run out of gas and about to retire soon. The Spurs need a center to replace David Robinson a younger center and I can see the Spurs draft a man from UCLA a 6’11 Center name Dan Gadzuric.

Dan Gadzuric does sure have a NBA center body but he need to focus and get confidences especially now he’s enter the pros if he get drafted of course. He could learn alot from David Robinson how to be confidents, how to play the game in his position, and etc. Dan Gadzuric can end a great center for the Spurs in the future if he get picked by him and get drafted of course and play well.

27.) LA Lakers-Sam Clancy 6’7 1/2 PF Southern Cal

Thoughts: What more to say about the Lakers?? They are the three time defending NBA champions and look to see the Lakers to upgrade their depths especially the frontcourt for back ups. I can see the Lakers draft Sam Clancy which in my view and opinion that Sam Clancy is to short to play the PF so I can see him play SF in the pros and maybe some PFs depend the match ups. I’m not a Lakers fan but could see the fourth peat coming or not??? 

28.) Sacramento Kings-Nenad Krstic 6’11 PF/C Partizan Belgrade(Europe)

Thoughts: What can I say about the Kings? Basically every positions already filled with alots of great young talent for this team hell this team is close to beat the Lakers to go to the finals come very close! The Kings are young and have a lot to offer years to come this team is very scarey especially the deadly Western Coferences.

But the thing is that Divac is getting old and sooner or later that Divac is about to run out of gas and the Kings need to draft a younger center that maybe slow Shaq down at least. I can see the Kings draft a younger center a European player since Kings is being success with foreign players I can see the Kings draft Nenad Kristic which he is 6’11 a good block shot and everything. He need to bulk up but he will fit right in for the Kings.........Will the Kings show they are a truely the King of NBA?

SECOND ROUNDS

30.) Chicago Bulls-Chris Jefferies 6’8 SF Fresno St.

Thoughts: I would like the Chicago Bulls pick Chris Jefferies up in the second round the 30th pick. Chris Jefferies is like a Scottie Pippen clone which he is tremdous defender which what the Bulls need what they are lacking of is defense and Chris Jefferies is the man that Bulls should draft him.

Chris Jefferies can be a defensive specialist for the Chicago Bulls. But the only thing is that Chris Jefferies have knee problem which he’s draft status can go down and Bulls might not pick him up two thing I hope Chris Jefferies knees get better and second I hope the Bulls pick him up for defensive purpose.

31.) Golden State Warriors-Tito Maddex 6’4 PG Phoenix Eclipse(ABA Team)

Thoughts: Like I say above on this mock draft I have some trading idea with the Warriors to get a point guard but if this trade doesn’t work or happen you can see the Warriors draft a point guard around this pick in the second round.

32.) Memphis Grizzles-Jamal Sampson 6’11 C/PF California

Thoughts: I can see Jerry West draft another front court to set a front court depth which drafting a C/PF Jamal Sampson. Like what I say above Jerry West want to give credit build this team as a contender and look back from drafting a good solid players man I can this team be a dangerous team in the near future!

33.) Denver Nuggets-Jason Jennings 7’0 C Arkansas State

Thoughts: Nothing much to say like I say time after time on this Mock draft the Nuggest totally need everything of the teams need and I can see the Nuggets drafting a center to develop one of their own front court set depth. 

34.) Milwaukee Bucks-Casey Jacobsen 6’6 SG Stanford

Thoughts: It made perfectly sense to see the Milwaukee Bucks draft Casey Jacobsen for their #34 pick in the second round. Let me explain its maybe for a replacement for Michael Redd play as a back up role for the shooting guard positiong backing up Ray Allen or with the rumors of trading one of the big three just incase which is doubtful won‘t happen in my opinion.

Also I can see the Bucks draft him anyways to keep him around which Bucks manage to have great shooters.

35.) Cleveland Cavs-Vincent Yarbrough 6’7 SF Tennessee

Thoughts: Vincent Yarbrough if got drafted by Cleveland Cavs he be back home where he’s from and that is where he play high school at which it make sense to see him back in his home its like the old saying there is no place like home.

Other reason is like the Cavs need some very good players to build this team to be success and drafting a small forward in the second round which I think the Cavs will pick the Cleveland native player but its just me!

36.) New York Knicks-Aaron McGhee 6’8 SF Oklahoma

Thoughts: With the Knicks rebuilding and with caps problem they are having I can see the Knicks take another front court set which drafting a SF a Oklahoma player name Aaron McGhee. With the rumors of trading Sprewell you never know Aaron McGhee could be a replacement for Sprewell.

But again he could play behind Sprewell if he get the spot on the rosters he could learn from Sprewell. Aaron McGhee will fit perfectly in the big apple!

37.) Atlanta Hawks-Marcus Taylor 6’3 PG Michigan St.

Thoughts: The Hawks are a good team and could make the playoffs last season but couldn’t because of injuries and no point guard. This is a type of team desperatly need a point guard a natural point guard I may say and I can see the Hawks drafting Marcus Taylor to play the role.

Even though Hawks need a taller point guard but not much taller point guards so I can see the Hawks pick up the next natural best fit point guard for the team but again I could be wrong but who knows. This team could be in playoffs if healthy and play well this team just say maybe flying to the playoff bound with the point guard they have.

38.) Miami Heat-Lubos Barton 6’8 SG/SF Valparaiso

Thoughts: I look at the rosters of the Heat and not much players they have are good shooters. This team need a good shooter and I can see they draft Lubos Bartos which he’s a good shooter what I heard which I haven’t see him play.

But what I heard he’s a good defender and a good shooter and thats what the Miami Heat should draft a good shooter. 

39.) Washington Wizards-Smush Parker 6’4 PG Fordham

Thoughts: Let me start this that I haven’t see Smush Parker play before but I look at information about him with his strengths and weakness. There is no secret that Michael Jordan isn’t to happy with Chris Whitney in the point guard area and Tyrone Lue is to small to be a future point guard for the Wizards and don‘t forget with Corey Alexander situation.

I can see the Wizards draft Smush Parker a 6’4 point guard which according to the information he need alot of thing to develop his skills to get better but who knows he might turn out to be Jamal Tinsely or Tony Parker you never know!

40.) Washington Wizards-Predrag Savovic 6’6 Hawaii

Thoughts: The Washington Wizards should draft a two guard name Predrag Savoic. They going to need a back up two guard when Michael Jordan retire and with Richard Hamiliton taking the starting job it be a good move for the Wizards to draft Predrag Savoic which I”m pretty impressed with Predrag Savoic game in the NCAA tournament.

He be a perfect fit as a great bench player for the Wizards.

41.) LA Clippers-Lonny Baxter 6’7 SF Maryland

Thoughts: The Clippers need some leadership in this team and with the rumors of trading Lamar Odom it could make sense for the Clippers draft Lonny Baxtor which to me he’s going to be a SF in the pros and can help this team show some leadership what he did past season with Maryland.

42.) Milwaukee Bucks-Peter Fehse 6’11 PF/C Germany

Thoughts: Don’t be suprise to see the Bucks draft a Powerforward and or center in their second rounds possible a foreign player.

43.) Portland Trail Blazer-Chris Christoffersen 7’2 C Oregon

Thoughts: The Blazers need to draft a natural big center and I can see the Blazer drafting Chris Christoffersen which he’s pretty big and bulk. Never see him play but I sw the picture and the information of him and he’s pretty big and beside the Blazer need some big center to match up against Shaq.

44.) Chicago Bulls-Lazaros Papadopoulos 6’11 C Panathinaikos(Europe)

Thoughts: Something tell me that the Chicago Bulls going to draft a European player in one of their second rounds and I can see in the 44th pick drafting Lazaros Papadopoulos. Bulls could maybe replace him to Bargaic if Bargaic not turn out a decent back up but they sure need a good defensive front court with the center and power forward positions.

What I read that Lazaros is a good defender with the man to man defense so maybe just maybe he will help out the young Bulls if he make it into the roster.

45.) Philidelphia 76ers-Lynn Greer 6’2 PG Temple

Thoughts: Something tell me that the 76ers going to draft a point guard in their second rounds for their #45 pick draft over all. It could be a steal to draft Lynn Greenr which teams love to have his type of game and his passion of the game and his skills I’m not saying he’s the most ready but what I heard about this guy I’m pretty damn impressed!

46.) Memphis Grizzles-Elvin Mims 6’5 SG Southern Miss.

Thoughts: Set in the front court in their first rounds in this mock draft now its time to concentrate the back court depth for this team. Possible a drafting a back up two guard name Elvin Mims.

47.) Utah Jazz-Darius Songalia 6’9 PF Wake Forest

Thoughts: Also the Jazz need a powerforward position to replace Karl Malone when he retire or gone to another team and I can see the Jazz draft the PF in their second rounds the #47 pick. Darius Songalia could learn from Karl Malone to watch his game and how the mailman deliver and taking short cuts.

48.) Milwaukee Bucks-Lee Benson 6’11 PF BROWN MACKIE JC

Thoughts: Like I say one of the Bucks draft picks in the second rounds don’t be suprise to see them drafting a powerforward or center or actually both. Since it doesn’t work out with Anthony Mason and with Erivin Johnson getting old they need to set a front court depth and their front court depth is a bit weak anyways.

49.) Seattle SuperSonics-Fredrik Jonzen 6’10 PF/C OKLAHOMA STATE 

Thoughts: If I was the Sonics I would start rebuilding this team they haven’t gone anywhere even though they basically suprise most people that they made the playoffs just past 2001-2002 NBA playoffs. But anyways I still think for best for them is to start rebuilding and start from the front court. 

Thats why I think they going to draft a Powerfoward or Center or both in mix name Fredrik Jonzen.

50.) Boston Celtics-Robert Archibald 6’11 C Illnois

Thoughts: Celtics are so close going to the NBA for the first time since decade! But couldn’t lost to against the New Jersey Nets. But enough with that the Celtics got almost everything they desperatly need a center and look to see the Celtics drafting who is availible in the center need which I think Robert Archibald go to the greenish team the Celtics pride.

51.) Portland Trail Blazer-Ryan Humphrey 6’8 SF Notre Dame

Thoughts: When its time for another pick for Portland Trail Blazers don’t be suprise either they will draft a power forward, small forward, or a center and I can see in my opinion drafting a small forward possible he will play small forward in the pro. Thats right I’m talking about Ryan Humphrey of Notre Dame.

52.) Minnesota Timber Wolves-Kevin Lyde 6’10 PF/C Temple

Thoughts: Another year for the T-Wolves missing a first rounders because of the Joe Smith’s situation they missed out some talents they need. Last year they draft a center which lucky and suprise that Loren Woods fall to their lap and this time I don’t see it happen for best talent drop this far and I can see the T-Wolves draft a big man a powerforward center mixed to have at least have the T-Wolves for once go far in the playoffs.

53.) Houston Rockets-Matt Barnes 6’7 SF UCLA

Thoughts: Look to see the Rockets draft someone that is explode and maybe possible help in their bench depths and which drafting a back up small forward and shooting guard and I can see the Rockets drafting a player of UCLA.

54.) New Jersey Nets-J.R. Bremer 6’2 PG ST. BONAVENTURE 

Thoughts: Maybe the New Jersey Nets draft another guard for a back up point guard or either two guard which I can see Jr Bremer play a back up point guard instead of Juan Dixon.

55.) Dallas Mavericks-Faith Solak 7’0 C Turkey

Thoughts: The Dallas Mavericks are sure a playoff contender and this team is fun to watch got to give credit to Mark Cuban putting a team together. But if Mark Cuban want this team to go further and win championship and giving possible a Lakers a real competition and other dangerous team from the Western Coferences I suggest Cuban to draft a big center.

A big center that can play defense and I can see Mark Cuban draft a player from Turkey a 7’0 name Faith Solak what I heard he’s a good defender and it be a good pick for Mark Cuban to back up with the other two centers that the Mavs have.

56.) San Antonio Spurs-Luke Recker 6’6 SG Iowa

Thoughts: Since Steve Smith still have some gas left but with one bad knee I can see the Spurs draft a younger shooting guard who can shoot which I can see the Spurs draft Luke Recker of Iowa. He can learn a lot from Steve Smith but of course he got to make it on the roster first.

57.) San Antonio Spurs-Luis Scola 6’10 PF Taugres Saski Basconia Vitoria(Argentina)

Thoughts: Look to see the Spurs draft another front court possible a power forward with one this picks possible this pick to back up Tim Ducan for next season.

* 58.) Sacramento Kings* -David Anderson 6’10 PF/C AUSTRALIA

* Thoughts*: Look to see the Kings draft another foriegn big player to find a way to match up Shaq and I can see they draft David Anderson. What I heard about David Anderson from other posters I pretty damn impressed and can see the Kings try to build up a great front court depth for facing Shaq and other teams.

TRADE IDEAS
NOTE: Remember I’m not using trade checkers on realgm because its to hard and impossible to come up with salary cap reason with the trades on this mock draft so I do my best to make sense with the trade and fit with the salary cap and fair for both teams. So here goes:

Golden State Warriors trade 2002 #31 pick second round/A. Jamison/Foyle
to
Cleveland Cavs for 2002 #35 pick second round/Andre Miller/L. Murry/Michael Doleac
or
Golden State Warriors trade 2002 #31 pick second round/A. Jamison/Fortson
to
Cleveland Cavs for 2002 #35 pick second round/AndreMiller/L. Murry
or
Golden State Warriors trade 2002 #31 pick second round/A. Jamison/Fortson
to
Cleveland Cavs trade for 2002 #35 pick second /Andre Miller/L. Murry/Doleac
or
Golden State Warriors trade 2002 first round #3 pick/Foyle
to
Cleveland Cavs for 2002 first round #6 pick/Andre Miller/L. Murry/Doleac
or
Golden State Warriors trade 2002 first round #3 pick/Fortson
to
Cleveland Cavs for 2002 first round #6 pick/Andre Miller/L. Murry/Doleac
or
Golden State Warriors trade 2002 first round #3 pick/Foyle/Fortson
to
Cleveland Cavs for 2002 first round #6 pick/Andre Miller/L. Murry/Doleac

Chicago Bulls trade 2002 first round #2 pick
to
Cleveland Cavs for 2002 first round #6 pick/Andre Miller
or
Chicago Bulls trade 2002 first round #2 pick/Fizer
to
Cleveland Cavs for 2002 first round #6 pick/Andre Miller/W. Person
or
Chicago Bulls trade 2002 first round #2 pick/Fizer/E-Rob
to
Cleveland Cavs for 2002 first round #6 pick/Andre Miller/W. Person
or
Chicago Bulls trade 2002 first round #2 pick/Fizer/Bargaic
to
Cleveland Cavs for 2002 first round #6 pick/Andre Miller/Mihm
or
Chicago Bulls trade 2002 first round #2 pick/Fizer/Bargaic
to
Cleveland Cavs for 2002 first round #6 pick/Andre Miller/Mihm/Filler

LA Clippers trade 2002 first round #8/Odom
to
Philidelphia 76ers for 2002 first round #16 pick/Eric Snow
or
LA Clippers trade 2002 first round #8 & #12/Odom
to
Philidelphia 76ers for 2002 first rounds #16/Eric Snow
or
LA Clippers trade 2002 first rounds #8 & #12/Odom
to
Philidelphia 76ers for 2002 first round #16/Eric Snow/Mckey

Chicago Bulls trade 2002 second round #44/Bargaic
to
New Jersey Nets for 2002 first round #24/Aaron Williams

LA Clippers trade 2002 first round #8 & #12
to
Cleveland Cavs for Andre Miller
or
LA Clippers trade 2002 first rounds #8 & #12
to
Cleveland Cavs for 2002 first round #6 pick/Andre Miller
or
LA Clippers trade 2002 first rounds #8 & #12/Lamar Odom
to
Cleveland Cavs for 2002 first round #6 pick/Andre Miller

New Orleans Hornets trade 2002 first round #17 pick/Baron Davis/PJ Brown
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round #2 pick/Fizer/Bargaic
or
New Orleans Hornets trade 2002 first round #17 pick/Baron Davis/Magloire
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round #2 pick/Fizer/Bargaic
or
New Orleans Hornets trade 2002 first round #17 pick/Baron Davis/Maglorie
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round #2 pick/Fizer/Bargaic
or
New Orleans Hornets trade Baron Davis
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round #2 pick/Fizer/Bargaic
or
New Orleans Hornets trade Baron Davis
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round #2 pick/Fizer
or
New Orleans Hornets trade Baron Davis/Maglorie
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round #2 pick/Fizer
or
New Orleans Hornets trade Baron Davis/Maglorie
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round #2 pick/Bargaic
or
New Orleans Hornets trade Baron Davis/Maglorie
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round #2/Fizer/Bargaic
or
New Orleans Hornets trade Baron Davis/Maglorie/Augmon
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round #2/Fizer/Bargaic
or
New Orleans Hornets trade Baron Davis/Maglorie/Augmon
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round & second round #2 & #44/Fizer/Bargaic
or
New Orleans Hornets trade Baron Davis/Maglorie/Augmon
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round & second round #2 & #30
or
New Orleans Hornets trade Baron Davis/Maglorie/Augmon
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round & second round #2 & #44

Milwaukee Bucks trade 2002 second round #42 pick/Glen Robinson
to
New York Knicks for 2002 second round #36 pick/Marcus Camby
or
Milwaukee Bucks trade 2002 second round #42 pick/Glen Robinson
to
New York Knicks for 2002 second round #36/Marcus Camby/Spreewell

Milwaukee Bucks trade 2002 second round #42/Glen Robinson/Sam Cassel
to
Philidelphia 76ers for 2002 first round #16/Eric Snow
or
Milwaukee Bucks trade 2002 second round #42/Glen Robinson/Sam Cassel/Mason
to
Philidelphia 76ers for 2002 first round #16/Snow/Coleman

LA Clippers trade 2002 first rounds #8 & #12/Q. Richardson
to
Chicago Bulls for 2002 first round #2 pick

NOTE: Well, thats it I know some of the trades might be off or not happen but thats my idea that I come up. So give suggestions and opinions and feedback if you feel like it!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

WoW, VERY nice work pduh......


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

Thanks man take me few days to finish it :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Im impressed!!!


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Obviously a lot of thought and work has gone into this and it shows. Understanding the relative value of the players and trying to fit them to the needs of the teams drafting and their relative draft position. There is probably more thought and work put into this then 5 or 6 other mock drafts.
In addition, the trade possibilities attached is very impressive. Props Pduh, great job.


----------



## pduh02 (May 28, 2002)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Thank you Pduh.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

pduh, great job, but I'll have to see how many you got right before I can give you a final grade.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

The Bulls have the 2nd pick in the second which was changed from first when we drew a pick ahead of GS in the first round.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*after reading this again......and AGAIN!*

.....I have come to the conclusion that on draft night, you will be able to say...."SEE GUYS, I TOLD YA!!!":laugh:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: after reading this again......and AGAIN!*

Pretty good mock but dude left Freddie Jones totally out of the mock.


----------

